
Mozilla VPN Goes Live ... But Not for Linux Users - realpanzer
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/mozilla-vpn-goes-live-but-linux-users-arent-invited-yet
======
raxxorrax
Wireguard has inherent privacy problems compared to other VPN solution. Does
Mozilla address this problem? Because the standard implementation is not
anonymous.

It is fast with some disadvantages...

~~~
rodrigo26
> Wireguard has inherent privacy problems compared to other VPN solution

What privacy problems does Wireguard have, compared to other VPNs like OpenVPN
or IPSEC ?

~~~
raxxorrax
The server needs to store the IP of the user for extended periods of time to
offer the speed benefit. Some providers have workarounds though and of course
they could still log access with openvpn too.

